
Trump Moves to Overhaul Tennessee Valley Authority Leadership – CBS News - ycombonator
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/trump-to-overhaul-overhaul-tennessee-valley-authority-leadership/
======
foobarbazetc
I’m sure it’ll be as good as the “overhaul” of USPS leadership.

